# Home cured bacon wrapped lamb ATBs w/Qview



## headdungsmoker (Jun 23, 2012)

After reading about so many different kinds of ABTs that folks here have done I decided to try my hand at some for my daughter's 1st birthday party today.  While I don't image she will probably each much of one, hoping the rest of the guest will enjoy.  

Started out by preparing the vessels.








Will be wrapping with bacon I cured/smoked a couple weeks ago. This bacon seasoned with juniper berries, mustard and onion powder.







Filling is ground lamb, cream cheese, garlic chives from the garden, and some Emeril's seasoning from a recipe I found a couple years ago. All filled and ready to go. 













Will go on the smoker later today for a couple hours.  Will post more pics when done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds really good!...JJ


----------

